# Sprinkler Line Routing



## Jrich (Jul 9, 2018)

I have a sprinkler system installed in my backyard, and before undertaking a big releveling project in the front yard this year I decided to get a quote on installing a sprinkler system in the front yard. I am on a corner lot, and the location of the back flow preventer, sprinkler valves, and tie in to water main is in a spot that the contractor(s) think they have to go through my backyard to supply water to the front yard.

In my opinion, I think trying to go under the driveway would be a much better solution plus I don't really want to have to repair all of the damage caused in the backyard as well as the front yard.

I am curious what TLF thinks is the best option. Has anyone had any experience tunneling/boring under a driveway?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

If there's not a conduit under the driveway I wouldn't do it. If it were a sidewalk I'd say go for it.

Depends on if they install with a trenching machine, pipe puller, or shovels. If done carefully there should be minimal damage that will heal in one season.


----------



## unclebucks06 (Apr 25, 2018)

Whats your soil like? I bore under driveways all the time just using a water hose and 1" pipe with bore kit.


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

You may have to look into a line bore to go under the driveway.


----------

